# I love my days off...!



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Just another typical day here in Richmond...great food, great drink, great smoke(s), great company. Those are cornish hens with a honey/garlic/butter glaze btw.

I'm gonna hate when the cold weather comes


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You are going to have to hold a herf come warm weather


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Looking good with that Canadian bottle! Never knew it was imported to the states. Just curious how much they sell for down south.

Looks like you had a mighty fine day!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Canadian beer and Red Wings jersey, I like you already.:lol:


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

kass said:


> Looking good with that Canadian bottle! Never knew it was imported to the states. Just curious how much they sell for down south.
> 
> Looks like you had a mighty fine day!


I paid like $6.50 for a six pack. Canadian is hard to find down here where I am...most places only have Golden and Ice. But I have the hook-up


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

It looks like you're getting your dog high in the last pic.
I was cracking up. If I went out of the house today in 
a hockey sweater and shorts I would have frozen....lucky.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

that poor chicken well atleast its gone to a good home 

nice smokes like the look of those olivs Vs


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks like a good day for sure.
I can't wait for the cold to come, for some reason its still
in the 90s its crazy!


----------



## moneybags (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent. Wings and Canadian...some of my favs as well. Actually I have a canadian right now lol...how ironic. That la gloria looks tasty...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wil, 

That looks like a great time. How nice it would be for all of us to get together and do just that - excellent backyard herf!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like an awesome expericence; thanks for sharing.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Wil,
> 
> That looks like a great time. How nice it would be for all of us to get together and do just that - excellent backyard herf!


Nice assortment you have Wil, also the hens and smokes do look tasty---tasty I say!!! TASTY!

Good idea Doc, if Wil will have us there in Richmond---Not far for me to Drive-It would be nice in the Spring--Real Nice-----


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Canadian beer and Red Wings jersey, I like you already.:lol:


Is it ok to sub a Sharks jersey?


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Is it ok to sub a Sharks jersey?


Any hockey sweater is good...as long as you remember how the Wings dominate!


----------



## moneybags (Sep 30, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Any hockey sweater is good...as long as you remember how the Wings dominate!


This is indeed the truth.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Any hockey sweater is good...as long as you remember how the Wings dominate!


OUCH-----------BumP!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> I paid like $6.50 for a six pack. Canadian is hard to find down here where I am...most places only have Golden and Ice. But I have the hook-up


I hate our Canadian beer prices! (Not refering to Molson Canadian, but to all beer!)


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

NICE!!! Ron Zacapa is the best rum on the market, love it!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

If you told me even just a few years ago that the highlight of my week would be sitting at home smoking a few great cigars and grilling... I woulda told you you were crazy!!! Looks like an awesome day bud!!


----------

